# Pre War Lincoln Badged Schwinn info needed.



## dave429 (Jul 30, 2017)

Picked this bike up the other day and I am trying to determine the model. It's badge says Lincoln. Serial number is 129 stamped under bottom bracket. Rims are unidentifiable at this time but hubs are both New Departure. Rear is model D, front says WL on them. The tires are Schwinn Spitfire 26 x 1 3/8 for EA-3 rims. I pulled the crank and its dated 1941. The stem is super long, possibly off of a cycle truck. The bike has rear facing dropouts. Not sure if it's all correct or if parts have been added or swapped out. Unfortunately the forks are bent and the frame has a little warp by the rear dropouts. Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dave429 (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Jul 30, 2017)

Early war time Schwinn.  Chainguard was added,serial #?



Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## dave429 (Jul 30, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Early war time Schwinn.  Chainguard was added,serial #?View attachment 652230
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk



Serial Number is 129, that's the only thing stamped under the bottom bracket. No other number or letters that I can see.


----------



## dave429 (Jul 30, 2017)

Here is a picture of the serial number.


----------



## dave429 (Jul 30, 2017)

Not sure if this frame is worth saving as it looks like its been run into something and the front is all bent up. I might be able to reuse some of the parts.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 31, 2017)

It could be stamped on the rear drop out as well


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 31, 2017)

It looks like the frame is bent from the head-on as well


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> It looks like the frame is bent from the head-on as well
> 
> View attachment 653158



Good eye


----------



## dave429 (Jul 31, 2017)

The frame is bent up pretty good. I don't see any other serial numbers on the frame. Just curious to see what model it might be and if the crank year matches the frame year. Also any idea whats up with that stem? Added on? To me it looks like cycle truck stem.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 31, 2017)

Since it's 1941 it was probably not stamped all the way as a rushed job, or specially stamped for a factory


----------

